# Goldenrod anyone



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

It's beginning here. Should start smelling it in the yards any day now...


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

Same here, starting to see it flower.


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

wow in VT and NH. I'm one of the weird one's that like the smell and taste goldenrod honey...


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

The plants are coming up strong here, but it will still be weeks before it blooms.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Starting to bloom in north Alabama.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Goldenrod and thistle for about a week. Little early but not much.


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

If it's starting in north Alabama then we should be about a week or so out. Looking forward to the fall.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been seeing it blooming along the side of the road in East Tennessee. I smelled goldenrod nectar curing in the apiary last weekend. Seems early this year. It's been a wonderful summer for the bees. Plenty of rain and not much of a dearth.


----------



## Steve's Bees (Mar 25, 2017)

Just starting here in SE corner of Tennessee.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

e-spice said:


> I've been seeing it blooming along the side of the road in East Tennessee. I smelled goldenrod nectar curing in the apiary last weekend. Seems early this year. It's been a wonderful summer for the bees. Plenty of rain and not much of a dearth.


Agreed, seems like the dearth here was just around mid June to mid July...


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

started popping up here about a week ago. i find they dont start working GR until a month after it first blooms.


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

I am seeing some starting to bloom in western Pa but the early type does not produce nectar like the later type about 3 weeks out on the tall type that bees will make honey from.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

growing but not showing here yet.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

Just beginning to see yellow bloom last friday.


----------

